
Freaked out by ADP, Zenefits built a competing product in 6 days - MarlonPro
http://www.businessinsider.com/zenefits-launches-a-free-payroll-service-2015-11
======
rowofpixels
Just to clarify the hacker news title says it was built in "6 days", the
article says "60 days".

~~~
baakss
They updated the article it looks like. It originally said six in several
places.

Edit: In fact, they left in one of the original references: "In six days they
emerged..."

~~~
joshstrange
> Our goal is to get it live in 60 day

> In six days they emerged with a payroll system good enough to use for
> Zenefits' own internal payroll.

> After testing it with beta customers for a few months, Zenefits is now
> rolling it out to everybody and offering the service for free.

It looks like they got an MVP in 6 days and went to market in 60

